# Damascus Boars Tooth



## IFLY4U (Oct 21, 2016)

I forgot that I have a 50 year old back instead of the 20 year old one in my mind. I bush hogged all day on Sunday on my dad's 1957 Ford 601 Workmaster and have been down in my back for most of the week. Finally got to finish this Damascus boars tooth and start on the sheath. Blade made from Alabama Damascus with California Buckeye burl scales.
Gary


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful piece of work


----------



## Head East (Oct 21, 2016)

oooooh.... nice


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 21, 2016)

Gary that turned out nice


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 23, 2016)

WOW, great looking knife.


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 27, 2016)

very nice knife


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice work Gary


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 3, 2016)

Just gets "better" with age Gary. I had to learn to move anvils a little different....Gravity is not and mature man's friend!
Nice knife.


----------

